# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  ¿Cuales son los efectos mas impresionantes y sencillos?

## zunahioshi

Pues eso.... cuales son los juegos de mentalismo mas impresionantes para el publico y en cierto modo "faciles" de realizar por el mago?

A mi personalmente me fascina el Stigmata (Teniendo en cuenta su sencilla realizacón)... y tambien un poco el Gosth Vision de Mayne, aunque no lo he realizado frente a la gente

Un saludo

Zunahioshi

----------


## pujoman

hombre, es dificil decirlo. eso va a gustos, es como preguntar que efecto de cartomagia es mas facil e impactante... habra opiniones para todo. a mi los qu mas me gustan son los de un paso por delante, la carterita de jhon cornelius, pizarras, doblamiento de metales, efectos telekinesicos..., todo efecto de mentalismo es sencillo si lo practicas, sino es dificil. Los CR por ejemplo son "faciles" de hacer, pero dificiles de hacer delante el publico (si mas no la tecnica muy complicada no es).

en fin, cada uno te soltara lo que mejor sepa realizar ,que para él sera lo mas facil de hacer.

saludos

----------


## elmagopi

*Hombre, yo hago efectos que tienen base difícil pero ejecución fácil. Me explico. Si dominas la mnemónica (yo personalmente utilizo la mnemónica de Tamariz) que lo más difícil es aprendértela, pero una vez que te la sabes (de la misma manera que te aprendes tu teléfono móvil, tu dni, tu fecha de nacimiento, etc.) se pueden hacer efectos increíblemente fáciles. Un ejemplo: El mago mezcla y el espectador corta y completa el corte las veces que quieras. Acto seguido el espectador coge un montoncito de cartas, del grosor que quiera, y el mago sin mirar en ningún momento sabe cuántas y qué cartas ha cogido el espectador. O puedes hacer también el efecto de memorizar de un vistazo el abanico de cartas del montón que ha cogido el espectador. Como ves, todo es relativamente fácil. Pero parte de ellas han sido difíciles en algún momento.*

----------


## djeid06

buenas a mi me encanta la baraja invisible; es uno de mis juegos de mentalismo preferidos :twisted:

----------


## felu

A mi me gusta mucho la cartera de mentalismo de John Cornelius, con ella podrás predecir lo que escriban en un papel dentro de la cartera y estando ésta cerrada. Es realmente útil, y le encontrarás infinidad de usos para tus juegos, es fastastica.
saludos

----------


## Sanojeki

De las pocas cosas que he hecho de mentalismo lo que mas he visto que impresiona a la gente es cuando eres capaz de leer sus mentes, lo escribes en un hoja y luego ven que has acertado.

----------


## BusyMan

Mira, el mago pis escribe en rojo para que se le vea más.

¿Lo más difícil de una mnemónica es aprendérsela?

¿Saltos, estimaciones, cortes, hacer el módulo a 52, mezclar realmente manteniendo el orden de la mitad o menos, debexar, disimular el método... todo eso, que es básico para el buen uso de una mnemónica, es más fácil que aprenderse un orden en el que tardas tres horillas?


Adoro el mentalismo pero, uff, es complicadísimo.
Creo que es la especialidad más complicada, entenderla, transmitirla, potenciar el climax...

Es una rama en la que DEBE participar el espectador (lo cual ya implica problemas) ya que como dice Maven ''leerme la mente a mi mismo no os impresionaría mucho''.

----------


## Coyotecordoba

ojala todo fuera tan dificil como aprenderse la mnemonica....
por cierto Bussy que es eso de "hacerle el modulo a las 52 cartas?" nunca lo habia escuchado/leido

----------


## Cholgart

El modulo es una operacion matematica, en la wikipedia probablemente tendras una explicacion completa, por si eres tan vago como yo, voy a dejarte una somera explicacion:

EL operador modulo devuelve el resto de dividir el primer numero por el segundo.

Ejemplos:
0 modulo 2 = 0
1 modulo 2 = 1
2 modulo 2 = 0
3 modulo 2 = 1

4 modulo 3 = 1

53 modulo 52 = 1

A mi personalmente lo que mas me impresiono cuando me lei el corinda fue el uñil, es maravilloso, ademas de ser una salvaguarda por si te sale mal otro efecto, cambiar la presentacion insitu y resolver con el uñil.

Saludos

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Las bolitas de esponja que pasan a la mano del espectador. Fácil, directo y muy sorprendente. Todo un clásico que nunca pasa de moda.

Saludos!

----------


## potey_10

> Las bolitas de esponja que pasan a la mano del espectador. Fácil, directo y muy sorprendente. Todo un clásico que nunca pasa de moda.
> 
> Saludos!


Las bolitas de esponja es mentalismo?  :?:   :shock:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Las bolitas de esponja que pasan a la mano del espectador. Fácil, directo y muy sorprendente. Todo un clásico que nunca pasa de moda.
> 
> Saludos!


¿Las bolitas de esponja pertenecen al mentalísmo?...... Hombre, seguro que mas de una fémina (y algún que otro varón) tiene en mente las 'bolas' de algún famoso, pero eso no es mentalismo, ¿no?

----------


## Franmanzaneda

JAJAJA  :Oops:  

Se me escapó el "pequeño" detalle de que no es un juego de mentalismo. Eso me pasa por leer los posts tan rápidos.

P.D: Haciendo una gran esfuerzo también podría clasificarse como mentalismo... o no? Bueno, casi que no...  :P 

Saludos!

----------


## petty777

A mi me encanta prediccion en el diario ... es muy sencillo y de gran impacto

----------


## drakulka

> *Hombre, yo hago efectos que tienen base difícil pero ejecución fácil. Me explico. Si dominas la mnemónica (yo personalmente utilizo la mnemónica de Tamariz) que lo más difícil es aprendértela, pero una vez que te la sabes (de la misma manera que te aprendes tu teléfono móvil, tu dni, tu fecha de nacimiento, etc.) se pueden hacer efectos increíblemente fáciles. Un ejemplo: El mago mezcla y el espectador corta y completa el corte las veces que quieras. Acto seguido el espectador coge un montoncito de cartas, del grosor que quiera, y el mago sin mirar en ningún momento sabe cuántas y qué cartas ha cogido el espectador. O puedes hacer también el efecto de memorizar de un vistazo el abanico de cartas del montón que ha cogido el espectador. Como ves, todo es relativamente fácil. Pero parte de ellas han sido difíciles en algún momento.*


magopi¿sabes en que libro puedo encontrar la mnemonica de tamariz?

----------


## shark

> magopi¿sabes en que libro puedo encontrar la mnemonica de tamariz?



mejor me callo  :(

----------


## Jog

> Iniciado por drakulka
> 
> magopi¿sabes en que libro puedo encontrar la mnemonica de tamariz?
> 
> 
> 
> mejor me callo  :(


jajajajaja...

Sabes en que libro puedo encontrar el corte con abanico de Kaplan :Confused: 
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Mindcraft

un truco que me gusta mucho es el stigmata ya que da impacto y no es dificil

----------


## Marco Antonio

Madre mía donde vamos a llegar......  :shock: 

me he "quedao" con el c u l o   "torcío".

Stigmata no es un truco... es una forma de revelar una predicción o una carta elegida.

Pd.: la de Tamariz, asi como las demás mnemónicas no existen.... son una leyenda urbana. Es un nombre que se han inventado todos los magos que realizan cartomagia para que no descubramos su secreto. 

Es pura metafísica, solamente comparable a la del antiguo Parménides y sus estudios sobre la esencia y "el ser". 

no os dejeis engañar.   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

Comprender mas de la mitad de este hilo.

----------


## Renzo Macuti

Las adivinaciones con un simple papel y un lapiz suelen desconcertar a cualquiera si estan hechas con gracia. Y se pueden hacer totalmente impromptu y pudiendose revisar todo, lo cual despista más.

----------


## jackosky

Reviviendo un tema de 8 años atrás, creo que lo mas impresionante, sin ninguna clase de gimmick y mas impresionante aun , sin usar ninguna artimaña es la PNL o La programación neurolingüística que si bien no esta destinada exclusivamente al mundo de la magia, hay mentalistas actuales que la han utilizado de put madre... es lo que he estado estudiando últimamente y aunque siempre salte del estudio del mentalismo esto me parece muy interesante....

----------


## ermanzanita

Yo me quedaría con baraja invisible (si se puede considerar mentalismo) y con predicción en unas pizarras de un libro/revista.

----------


## Mat

> jajajajaja...
> 
> Sabes en que libro puedo encontrar el corte con abanico de Kaplan
> :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D


 
¿Sabeis en que libro puedo encontrar recetas de cocina de Karlos Arguiñano? Tremeeeeendo !!!! :302:  :302:  :302:

----------


## Ochosi

> creo que lo mas impresionante, sin ninguna clase de gimmick y mas impresionante aun , sin usar ninguna artimaña es la PNL o La programación neurolingüística que si bien no esta destinada exclusivamente al mundo de la magia, hay mentalistas actuales que la han utilizado de put madre


Estoy hasta la pera de oir hablar maravillas de la PNL casi tanto como oir que Antonio Díaz no pagó el frankfurt  :117:  Si realmente estás estudiando PNL, acabarás por comprender que no es ni tan efetiva ni tan aplicable como muchos mentalistas dicen en sus CHARLAS (lo recalco, para ver si entiendes por donde voy)

Puestos a aportar, y olvidando por un instante que el hilo tiene más años que yo, con el tiempo me he dado cuenta de que no importa tanto lo que hagas en sí, sino que el espectador o la persona a quienle estés realizando el juego tenga una conexión con el resultado. Dicho de otro modo, está muy bien adivinar una carta bajo condiciones imposibles, pero eso para el espectador "no significa nada"; sin embargo, ser capaz de decirle el nombre de su primera profesora en el colegio, por ejemplo, coloca a la persona en primera linea, le hace ver que el efecto va sobre él y sobre lo realmente imposible que acabas de hacer. Si consigues hacer que un efecto sea "personal", siempre será impresionante.

----------


## jackosky

Claro que PNL no es tan impresionante para el profano,ademas que no creo que sea ni 50% seguro, pero uno como "mago" que conoce la mayoria de las "artimañas" es algo que sale del común y a mi me impresiona. Lamentablemente después de leer tantos libros he investigar a los "magos" se les pierde la capacidad de asombro por ahi en el camino. Cuando voi a ver show de magia (voi a todos los que puedo) me pasa, dentro de mi pienso, ha es una cas***, hiso un forzaje xxx, uso un uñil...etc....y toda la gama de artimañas que aunque no las usemos nosotros,las conocemos inherentemente por los estudios realizados en las diferentes ramas de la magia (no solo de cartas vive el hombre". Estoi muy de acuerdo contigo que la magia esta dirigida al espectador, yo en lo personal no hago magia para magos ya que es mas lo que saben criticar que lo que desean enseñar (opinión personal), y el fin justifica cualquier medio si la razón de ser  del mago es crear la ilusión del imposible. Siguiendo con PNL no lo defiendo a muerte, solo lo estoi estudiando y probando como un recurso mas pero mas para magia con "amigos". No soy mentalista, solo intento aportar por que en este foro no se ha hablado mucho del tema.  Saludos

----------


## ovart

Hay algo que no me ha quedado claro, ochosi

¿Como es que no pago el perrito?

Enviado desde mi LG-E460 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Hay algo que no me ha quedado claro, ochosi
> 
> ¿Como es que no pago el perrito?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-E460 mediante Tapatalk



jejeje... Te confundiste de hilo... ¿O fue a posta?

----------


## Sergio_Alexander

> Estoy hasta la pera de oir hablar maravillas de la PNL casi tanto como oir que Antonio Díaz no pagó el frankfurt  Si realmente estás estudiando PNL, acabarás por comprender que no es ni tan efetiva ni tan aplicable como muchos mentalistas dicen en sus CHARLAS (lo recalco, para ver si entiendes por donde voy)
> 
> Puestos a aportar, y olvidando por un instante que el hilo tiene más años que yo, con el tiempo me he dado cuenta de que no importa tanto lo que hagas en sí, sino que el espectador o la persona a quienle estés realizando el juego tenga una conexión con el resultado. Dicho de otro modo, está muy bien adivinar una carta bajo condiciones imposibles, pero eso para el espectador "no significa nada"; sin embargo, ser capaz de decirle el nombre de su primera profesora en el colegio, por ejemplo, coloca a la persona en primera linea, le hace ver que el efecto va sobre él y sobre lo realmente imposible que acabas de hacer. Si consigues hacer que un efecto sea "personal", siempre será impresionante.


Tranquilo Ochosi, que algunos estamos dándole desde la parte de la psicolingüística (con la oposición de varias personas del departamento, por cierto) para poner los puntos sobre las íes con respecto a la teoría de la PNL. Será por teorías mil veces mejores que hay por ahí y mucho más aplicables...

__________________________________________________  __

Con respecto a la pregunta, aunque llego tarde (años, pero por si lo acaba leyendo alguien interesado): creo que el que más sencillo te resulte a ti y más hagas que impacte a tu público. Yo he visto "juegazos" hechos por personas a las que les han quedado muy por debajo de lo que se esperaba de ese juego, y en cambio "jueguitos" por esas mismas personas que han resultado demoledores.

La respuesta está en ti (aunque suene muy a consejo de maestro de artes marciales oriental).

Un abrazo,

S. Alexander

----------


## jackosky

A todo esto he mirado los 13 escalones, el Test de vivo o muertos es bastante impresionante y sensillo, yo al trabajar con niños no lo haría , tampoco con adultos....por si acaba leyendo algún interesado...como yo...que no se como llegue a este hilo...... aps , ando buscando info sobre un u*il  especifico...

----------


## ovart

> jejeje... Te confundiste de hilo... ¿O fue a posta?


Yo creia que ya hablabamos de lo mismo en todos lados. Iba ahora a preguntarlo en un hilo de numismagia, a ver si saben algo.

Enviado desde mi LG-E460 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Ochosi

> Hay algo que no me ha quedado claro, ochosi
> 
> ¿Como es que no pago el perrito?

----------


## b12jose

no hagamos de esto una versión "mágica" de foro coches...

----------


## LONGSHOT

Opino igual, un efecto por fuerte que sea nunca igualara a algo que solo recuerda ese espectador al que le hacemos la prediccion, le dejas en bragas y el "como lo hizo", le durara toda una vida. Por cierto, la prediccion que explicas hay formas muy faciles de realizarla. A lo que ivamos...facil y impresionante.

----------

